# Wakü- und CPU-Kühler-Bundles bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2009)

*Wakü- und CPU-Kühler-Bundles bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Wakü- und CPU-Kühler-Bundles bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Wakü- und CPU-Kühler-Bundles bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]


----------



## IchKannNichts (8. Mai 2009)

*Wakü- und CPU-Kühler-Bundles bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*

Na ich traue meinen Augen kaum. Was ist denn bei PCGH passiert?

Endlich wird Werbung auch auf der Hauptseite als solche gekennzeichnet und nicht mehr als "News" getarnt. Was ich ja auch des öfteren bemängelt habe.

Gab es eine Abmahnung von den VZ in Deutschland oder wie kommt der Sinneswandel?


----------



## majorguns (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü- und CPU-Kühler-Bundles bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*

Ich denke sie haben einfach auf das geflame der ganzen Nutzer reagiert, obwohl ich es vorher auch nicht sonderlich schlimm fand aber so ist´s auch OK.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü- und CPU-Kühler-Bundles bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*

Jap find ich auch, früher warens ja immer die ganzen beiträge vom Damals*windowsVistaMagazin* oder später dann *OS Informer* ich bin froh das diese zeiten vorbei sind.
eine Volle news seite sieht zwar geil aus, nur wenn davon nur 50% werbung ist, macht es auch keinen spass.
Die Situation der jetzigen news seite finde ich sehr gut, *weiter so PCGH*!


----------

